# John Field



## clavichorder

Couldn't find John Field using google search on TC. But I just got into the concerti and find them extremely fun and enjoyable. Really, he's _not predictable._ That being said, he often lacks formal cohesion, but its so fun who cares?


----------



## Ukko

I'm pretty sure Field has been discussed here, probably regarding his Nocturnes.


----------



## mmsbls

I looked for a Field guestbook and could not find one. Thanks for starting this.

I first came upon Field through his Nocturnes played by O'Conor. They are not as varied as Chopin's, but they are lovely. I have heard all his piano concertos and especially like Nos. 2 and 7. His Piano Quintet is beautiful.


----------



## joen_cph

Am missing satisfactory recordings of the concerti. I think I´ve heard examples of the various issued versions and the first John O´Conor/Fürst set containing the complete concerti is the one I prefer. 
But: Field needs even much more romantic, fluent and dramatic playing than it has been the case. Neatness and lack of contrasts dominate nowadays and it doesn´t help the music IMHO.


----------



## clavichorder

@ joen-cph

This is the recording I have heard








http://www.amazon.com/Field-Complete-Piano-Concertos/dp/B0037YHOU0


----------



## joen_cph

Yes, I have had that.


----------



## clavichorder

joen_cph said:


> Yes I have had that.


I've found that it satisfied me pretty well. But Horrowitz or someone eccentric like that would be brilliant on these.


----------



## joen_cph

clavichorder said:


> I've found that it satisfied me pretty well. But Horrowitz or someone eccentric like that would be brilliant on these.


Yes - or Pletnev, Argerich, Mustonen or Ugorski !


----------



## neoshredder

Enjoying Field's Piano Concertos. Especially number 2. Got this cd.


----------



## clavichorder

2 and 7 are my favorites.


----------



## Dustin

Enjoying a few of Fields's nocturnes for the first time! What dreamy, wonderful works.


----------



## science

The one I have of the nocturnes is John O'Connor:

View attachment 43716


----------



## Dustin

I usually listen to Spotify and Telarc is one of the few labels that is not on there so unfortunately I miss out on those.


----------



## science

Dustin said:


> I usually listen to Spotify and Telarc is one of the few labels that is not on there so unfortunately I miss out on those.


I envy you anyway. Spotify would save me a gajillion dollars.


----------



## Dustin

Oh sorry to hear you can't get it there! It certainly was a life-changer for me and was truly like winning the lottery when I found it. Because if I did win the lottery, one of the first things I would buy is a few thousand classical albums. Hopefully one day you'll have access to it too.


----------



## flamencosketches

Bump for one of the founders of the Romantic piano miniature. His nocturnes are beautiful. Though comparisons to Chopin, whom Field heavily influenced, are inevitable, I think his Nocturnes stand alone in merit - they have more of a Classical grace than Chopin's more fantastia-like Nocturnes. Almost remind me of Schubert's shorter piano pieces. 

Unfortunately, I have heard little else. What else is worth hearing among his works? I read that Haydn praised one of his early piano concertos, but I am not sure which one.


----------



## Anna Strobl




----------



## joen_cph

Yes, the old O'Connor recordings are probably the best bet as regards the concertos, though they are rather low-key compared to later Romantic examples of such works.


----------



## sam93

Sad to see this wonderful composer doesn't get the recognition he deserves. His Nocturne's often live in the shadow of Chopin's, and his numerous other works (Sonatas, Concerti) are virtually unknown and neglected. I'm currently reading a great biography by Patrick Piggott titled 'The Life and Music of John Field' and I would highly recomend to anyone wanting more context behind Field and his music.

Let's appreciate this absolutely stunning Nocturne in E minor.


----------



## sam93

flamencosketches said:


> Bump for one of the founders of the Romantic piano miniature. His nocturnes are beautiful. Though comparisons to Chopin, whom Field heavily influenced, are inevitable, I think his Nocturnes stand alone in merit - they have more of a Classical grace than Chopin's more fantastia-like Nocturnes. Almost remind me of Schubert's shorter piano pieces.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have heard little else. What else is worth hearing among his works? I read that Haydn praised one of his early piano concertos, but I am not sure which one.


Very well said! :clap:

Chopin's Nocturne's have more of a romantic drama and flare about them; Field's remind me more of an 'air' or a late-classic/early-romantic slow movements.


----------



## Josquin13

I prefer Mícéal O'Rourke's recording of Field's complete Nocturnes to both O'Connor and Joy Roe's. He has also recorded a series of Field's 7 Piano Concertos, 4 Sonatas, and 16 Piano Pieces for Chandos, as well. Although I'm not quite as keen on Field's PCs myself.

By the way, O'Rourke is a former student of Marcel Ciampi's, who was a pupil of Claude Debussy, who was influenced by Chopin, who was of course greatly indebted to Field, and he's Irish, too! Not that that necessarily means anything (except when O'Rourke plays Debussy's Preludes, since Campi closely studied these works with the composer, and shared his notes from Debussy with his students), but to my ears, O'Rourke does bring a greater depth & subtlety to Field's piano music than others I've heard. Although, with that said, I do tend to like Field's Nocturnes on the slow, dreamy side myself, much in the same way that Claudio Arrau plays Chopin's Nocturnes. Indeed O'Rourke's often slower, more nuanced approach to Field's Nocturnes has something in common with Arrau's playing of Chopin's Nocturnes. To my ears, both pianists actually make the music sound like night music. & I think that works better in both sets of Nocturnes than taking a more classical approach.

Field Nocturne no. 1 in E-Flat Major (O'Rourke): 





Chopin Nocturne no. 1, Op. 9, n. 1 (Claudio Arrau):


----------



## hammeredklavier

flamencosketches said:


> Bump for one of the founders of the Romantic piano miniature. His nocturnes are beautiful. Though comparisons to Chopin, whom Field heavily influenced, are inevitable, I think his Nocturnes stand alone in merit - they have more of a Classical grace than Chopin's more fantastia-like Nocturnes. Almost remind me of Schubert's shorter piano pieces.


This is also interesting regarding the topic of Field and Chopin's nocturnes:






Maria Szymanowska (1789 - 1831), Nocturne in B flat Major

Performed by Roberto Piana

Maria Szymanowska was born Marianna Agata Wołowska in Warsaw on December 14, 1789 to a Jewish Frankist family. She was a Polish composer and one of the first professional virtuoso pianists of the 19th century. She toured throughout Europe, before settling permanently in St. Petersburg and continued to compose for the Court, gave concerts, taught music.

Her compositions were largely piano pieces, songs, and other small chamber works. In addition were also the first piano concert etudes and nocturnes in the brilliant style reminiscent of the era before Chopin.

Her performances were widely acclaimed by audiences and critics everywhere. She garnered a reputation for having a delicate tone and lyrical sense of virtuosity. She was one of the first professional piano virtuosos in 19th-century Europe. After years of touring, she returned to Warsaw and remained for some time before relocating in early 1828 to St. Petersburg, where she was appointed court pianist to the tsarina.

Her work is categorized as part of the pre-romantic period of Polish Sentimentalism. Like other women composers of her era, she wrote music largely for the instrumentation she had access to, such as solo piano pieces and miniatures, songs, and some chamber works.

Sławomir Dobrzański describes her playing and its historical significance as follows:

"Her Etudes and Preludes show innovative keyboard writing; the Nocturne in B flat is her most mature piano composition; Szymanowska's Mazurkas represent one of the first attempts at stylization of the dance; Fantasy and Caprice contain an impressive vocabulary of pianistic technique; her polonaises follow the tradition of polonaise-writing created by Michal Kleofas Ogiński. Szymanowska's musical style is parallel to the compositional starting point of Frederic Chopin; many of her compositions had an obvious impact on Chopin's mature musical language."

Although scholars have debated the extent of her influence on her compatriot Chopin, her career as a pianist and composer strikingly foreshadows his own as well as the broader trend in 19th-century Europe.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Wow, interesting. I'll have to explore her music sometime. Did Chopin know her, either personally or just familiarity with her music? It appears she was a couple of decades his senior, and died when he was only 21.


----------



## regenmusic

John Field ‒ 18 Nocturnes

Would love to ask if you think Field was ahead of his time.....but it seems often original questions do not get responses.


----------



## Rogerx

Excellent set, if you can find it


----------

